# "Stolen"?



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW! Where are you located? Laws can be different in different countries.


----------



## Jazzmosis (Aug 29, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> WOW! Where are you located? Laws can be different in different countries.


I'm from the UK.


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Well first Hello/Welcome! That is crazy, I don't know how that works though being it was a verbal agreement(?) to sell the horse and he bought the horse back technically. But maybe its different since you were a witness to the agreement. I would definitely check on that hopefully it works out to where you can get the horse or sell the horse.


----------



## Jazzmosis (Aug 29, 2011)

My MIL did pay for it and she has the passport.
Bob has NOT paid for it.

If you meant Bob had brought it back. He "said" he would, but has not. 

No money has exchanged hands the second time around (Bob buying it back).
Sorry if I'm getting muddled up!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Passport meaning, bill of sale?? And here in the us possession is 9/10th's of the law (at least it used to be) so is there any way you can just go get it???


----------



## Jazzmosis (Aug 29, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> Passport meaning, bill of sale?? And here in the us possession is 9/10th's of the law (at least it used to be) so is there any way you can just go get it???


We did not have a bill of sale/contract, which was foolish on our part. We do have her passport. 
Does it count for anything?


----------



## Mary Liz (Mar 21, 2012)

Jazzmosis said:


> My MIL did pay for it and she has the passport.
> Bob has NOT paid for it.
> 
> If you meant Bob had brought it back. He "said" he would, but has not.
> ...


O! Then it is still her horse but without the bill of sale that might be hard to prove. I don't know how they would look at the passport in a situation like this.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Just wanted to throw this up for those of us who are not sure what a horse passport is.... (I had no idea what it was, found this on Google)

Horse passports - why you need them and what they contain : Directgov - Home and community


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A situation like this is so frustrating because it can be hard to prove your side of the story in court.

I'm wondering since you said your MILs health is poor and she doesn't want to pursue this, if maybe dropping it is the best thing for her sake. It can feel frustrating not being able to make things right, but sometimes health and the stress-free path are best. If you drop it and cut him out of your life he really is the one losing in this because he lost you guys. He lost the support you guys have provided him and your friendship. Maybe someday he will wake up and realize what he lost over a horse.


----------



## Jazzmosis (Aug 29, 2011)

Cat said:


> A situation like this is so frustrating because it can be hard to prove your side of the story in court.
> 
> I'm wondering since you said your MILs health is poor and she doesn't want to pursue this, if maybe dropping it is the best thing for her sake. It can feel frustrating not being able to make things right, but sometimes health and the stress-free path are best. If you drop it and cut him out of your life he really is the one losing in this because he lost you guys. He lost the support you guys have provided him and your friendship. Maybe someday he will wake up and realize what he lost over a horse.


 I agree with you there. My MIL doesn't feel like the horse is important (fair enough), but I don't want him to think he can get away with this. He also has the horses tack (which was to be sold with her) and my old mobile (cell) phone that I lent him, and various other things he "needed" in his time of crisis. He had the nerve to call us "bad friends" because we supposedly bad mouthed a friend of his. It was actually him doing all the talking; we merely listened and offered advice on his situation. I guess people will say anything to try and justify their actions. I can't believe some people. It goes to show you that you can't trust anyone.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

A horse passport isn't proof of ownership, and its easy to obtain a new one.

My suggestion would be that you approach Bob in a friendly manner, recall the conversation and mention anyone who was witness to it, and ask if there is any news or progress with the horse. If he says it wasn't true, then say you didn't lend him your fields for free either, then, and you require the horse for payment. 

Bluff him. He might not buy it, but heck, unless you get clever you aren't going to get back at this guy.
After that, I would suggest you take the horse and sell it on yourself, rather than trusting a third party with money and no written contract.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jazzmosis (Aug 29, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> A horse passport isn't proof of ownership, and its easy to obtain a new one.
> 
> My suggestion would be that you approach Bob in a friendly manner, recall the conversation and mention anyone who was witness to it, and ask if there is any news or progress with the horse. If he says it wasn't true, then say you didn't lend him your fields for free either, then, and you require the horse for payment.
> 
> ...


I don't think I could get one over on Bob. He is more integrated into the "horse world" than I am and has been at this for a long time. I think we will cut our losses and forget about him. He is the type of person who will come crawling back when he needs us. He has some new friends right now, but I doubt it will last. It's probably why he is behaving in such a way. Thanks for the advice and listening to my half rant everybody.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no contract no sale, live and learn. you just gave away the horse.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Not sure what your MIL's "mental illness" is - but if she is in the first stages of dementia or something, it's entirely possible that she DID tell Bob, at some point, that he could just keep the horse...and possibly just does not remember that she said it.

If the horse is of little value, and MIL no longer wants it, and the horse is being well taken care of - I think I would just let it go. It will probably end up being a lot more stress than it's worth...


----------

